# Property in Brittany



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all, I am off to France on the 11th March returning on 20th. Going to look at property around Brittany, has anyone any guidelines for me or any good estate agents over there?
We haven't a clue where we will be staying but suspect we will make the most of Aires.
Also we will be needing a Vet 24hrs before returning to Calais, but I see there are already loads of posts regarding that one

Many thanks

Charlie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.brittanymobileholidays.co.uk/page2.html

this is the caravan man i know personally, have a word with him, tell him ZOE from derby told you, hes great, been around that area for years


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Two good web sites for browsing are:

http://www.french-property.com/

and

http://www.sifex.co.uk/PropertySearch.asp

I particularly like the Sifex site which has lots of big properties and Chateaux on it.

Ed


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

By far the best site I've come across is :: French Entree ::, and there's always plenty of property :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you want information from people living in a particular area of France you may find this a helpful website:
http://www.totalfrance.com/france/forum/index.php?sid=5eefdafa9cab109dabb9d9e201cbe7b0


----------



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

*Brittany property*

Loads of info.....its gonna take a while to plough through it all....Thanks folks

Charlie


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Charlie,

You might find this site useful as well http://brittany.angloinfo.com/ and if you want to look at some photos have a look at my site http://web.mac.com/ronbannell.

One thing I would say is not to overlook Notaires as sources of property as they will be cheaper agency fees than an estate agent (immobilier or 'immo'). Cheapest way is to buy privately if you can as agencies can add substantial sums on to the amount the vendor is asking for a property. We moved to Brittany three years ago so have been through the process so to speak. If you have specific questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## philip77 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello
I've emailed you direct with some names to avoid at all costs.


----------

